# iPod Touch/YouTube : Disparition des favoris et abonnements



## icopalermo (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Depuis quelques semaines, dans l'application *You Tube* de mon iPod Touch (2è génération, dernier OS) il m'est *impossible d'accéder* aux *chaines*  auxquelles je suis *abonnées *ainsi qu'à mes videos enregistrée  comme* favorites*.
Pourtant, mon compte (Login + Mot de  Passe) est toujours enregistré dans mon iPod Touch.  Cependant, toutes les fonctions relatives à ce dernier ne  fonctionne plus. (J'ai ce même problème sur  mon Apple TV...  )

Il semblerait donc que le problème vienne de YouTube  depuis qu'ils ont changé l'interface et passe à l'HTML 5.
Constatez-vous le même symptôme, et savez vous s'il y a une option à débloquer dans la configuration du  compte YouTube?
Merci d'avance.


----------

